# Old Dayton



## tech549 (Aug 17, 2016)

only pic I have was looking for some info on this,and maybe a value


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 17, 2016)

That is a very complete original Dayton. Drop stand, bulldog grips, original tires. I say go get that thing! gonna clean up nice. teens


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 17, 2016)

That looks like a nice survivor with some $$$ parts,  I'd say if you could snag it for $900 or less you'd be way ahead.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 17, 2016)

Yup, what they said - and if you don't take it, please let me know where it is!


----------



## tech549 (Aug 17, 2016)

Goldenindian said:


> That is a very complete original Dayton. Drop stand, bulldog grips, original tires. I say go get that thing! gonna clean up nice. teens



thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 17, 2016)

What a great example.......It's basically catalog from head to toe. Looks like the optional black finish. I hope you get this one, I would love to see bottom bracket serial numbers. The Davis thread has some great research. I think that four sided dropstand was a short lived Davis part. 1917????


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 17, 2016)

Complete original.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Love the chain ring!


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 18, 2016)

*


 





 





 

*
*The purchase price of this matched-pair of VITALIC TIRES was just plain stupid at the time.  Bought 'em anyway.   Many a CABEr could have purchased a fine bicycle (to their liking) for the price of this particular pair.   Cleaned-up well with Barkeeper's Friend and a hog bristle scrub brush ... rinsed the hell outta them then neutralized all with a big box o' baking soda.*
*
Your find is a diamond in the (not so) rough !  Make sure it has a badge.

Wind in yer sails, mate ......

....... *patric


*Just edited this to add a VITALIC TIRE ad ...





 *


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 27, 2016)

Tech549 - Did you get the Dayton ?


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 27, 2016)

Yeah....any updates?


----------



## tech549 (Sep 2, 2016)

first I would like to say thanks to dfa242 and 66tigercat .and all the knowledgeable cabe members on this here Dayton,as I have not seen such a clean original bike this age.so I thought I owed you guys some pics


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 2, 2016)

Wow, even nicer than I thought it was gonna' be - good for you man - that's beautiful.  Let's see that decal on the seat tube - bet it's a beauty.


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the pics. Congrats.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 2, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Wow, even nicer than I thought it was gonna' be - good for you man - that's beautiful.  Let's see that decal on the seat tube - bet it's a beauty.



I agree, I thought it was a good find in those fist pics but I was wrong, its an epic score.


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 2, 2016)

Any bottom bracket serial number pics?


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 2, 2016)

And the down tube "Dayton" decal.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 3, 2016)

front tube decal


----------



## tech549 (Sep 3, 2016)

Goldenindian said:


> Any bottom bracket serial number pics?



 the serial numbers are hard to read they are still covered in paint and I didn't want to start scaping any paint off ,will look closer at it today and try to figure it out.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 3, 2016)

Congrats Paul,that is a real beauty.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 3, 2016)

down tube decal


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 3, 2016)

Okay, let me just say again - wow.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2016)

tech549 said:


> first I would like to say thanks to dfa242 and 66tigercat .and all the knowledgeable cabe members on this here Dayton,as I have not seen such a clean original bike this age.so I thought I owed you guys some pics





I'd give up a body part for a pair of those Vitalics! Awesome bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## tech549 (Sep 3, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *View attachment 351374
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 thanks for your imput greatly appreciated


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 3, 2016)

*

tech549 ... You are very welcome.  Your Davis 
Dayton is magnificent.

Hope one day you will consider posting your
fotos in the ''Show your Davis built bicycles''
thread.

That thread may be an interesting read for you.

...... patric*


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice decal I noticed it has the Harley Davidson color I the mix. Interesting second one I've seen.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 3, 2016)

The condition and completeness are pretty much a 10 for an almost 100 y/o bike. So whats the story? Was it found in the attic of a building that used to be a Davis dealer bike shop?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 4, 2016)

Speechless


----------



## tech549 (Sep 4, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *
> tech549 ... You are very welcome.  Your Davis
> Dayton is magnificent.
> 
> ...



 yes patric have been reading that thread and looks like you have extensive knowledge of this era,am excited to further my knowledge in the bicycle hobby.thanks paul.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 4, 2016)

I keep coming back to this thread Paul,what a find. That is one nice bicycle.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 4, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> The condition and completeness are pretty much a 10 for an almost 100 y/o bike. So whats the story? Was it found in the attic of a building that used to be a Davis dealer bike shop?



 well chris this is the story I got from the owner,he used to have a bike shop in the boston area back in the 70s and 80s and collected a few old bikes that he held onto when he got out of the business.but this bike came from an antique dealer he use to do business with.who got it from an estate sale.the original owner was a young man with a physical hanycap and could not even ride the bike,but keep it all those years in his house.that is the story he got from the antique dealer.so for the last15years its been hanging in a wearhouse collecting dust.i will tell you though these tires are like new .hold air and soft and pliable,no cracks unbelieveable how nice they are.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 4, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> I keep coming back to this thread Paul,what a find. That is one nice bicycle.



 thanks dale,i have found with me anyways it a little bit of luck and timing.2 weeks ago I missed out on a complete silver king hex tube bike about 10 minutes from my house, sold for 500.00 dollar,then I find this,i would say it kind of worked out!


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 4, 2016)

tech549 said:


> thanks dale,i have found with me anyways it a little bit of luck and timing.2 weeks ago I missed out on a complete silver king hex tube bike about 10 minutes from my house, sold for 500.00 dollar,then I find this,i would say it kind of worked out!



I would say it worked out just fine. You just don't see them so complete and in such nice condition...and those tires are something else.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 4, 2016)

Goldenindian said:


> Any bottom bracket serial number pics?



 here are serial #


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 4, 2016)

1919
Model 160

So sweet! Was really glad to see it was clear stamp and not a D of an A stamped on the bottom. Be sure and post to Davis thread.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 4, 2016)

You should build an airtight climate controlled UV protected glass display case for it.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Sep 4, 2016)

Wow......beautiful bike, thanks for sharing, now to grab a towel to wipe the drool off my chin.......
Todd


----------



## tech549 (Sep 4, 2016)

Goldenindian said:


> 1919
> Model 160
> 
> So sweet! Was really glad to see it was clear stamp and not a D of an A stamped on the bottom. Be sure and post to Davis thread.



thanks, so the 9 represents the year and 160 the model?is there any meaning to the other 6 numbers?


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 4, 2016)

Not totally sure. I think the first number of the sequence is for Dayton. Is it a 1? I think Dayton should start with the 1....Yale 5... Harley 4... Ect.

One number could be the optional black finish. Maybe?cabe member Eljwheels may know more. He has a great Dayton number chart in the Davis thread around page 16ish


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 4, 2016)

Goldenindian said:


> One number could be the optional black finish. Maybe?cabe member Eljwheels may know more. He has a great Dayton number chart in the Davis thread around page 16ish




*

Davis-Dayton Number Code ... revised from ads and documents by CABE Member ...  ejlwheels*


----------



## tech549 (Sep 4, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *
> Davis-Dayton Number Code ... revised from ads and documents by CABE Member ...  ejlwheels*
> 
> 
> ...





hoofhearted said:


> *
> Davis-Dayton Number Code ... revised from ads and documents by CABE Member ...  ejlwheels*
> 
> 
> ...



 outstanding,thank you!


----------



## tech549 (Sep 4, 2016)

Goldenindian said:


> Not totally sure. I think the first number of the sequence is for Dayton. Is it a 1? I think Dayton should start with the 1....Yale 5... Harley 4... Ect.
> 
> One number could be the optional black finish. Maybe?cabe member Eljwheels may know more. He has a great Dayton number chart in the Davis thread around page 16ish



 thanks so much for your imput ,have to get on that davis thread!


----------



## tech549 (Sep 26, 2016)

know how everyone loves pics so here are a few more!!


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2016)

Very nice Paul,that bike is drool worthy.


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 26, 2016)

That is a ridiculously nice find.. Are you going to continue hanging it in a barn? at least keep the front tire off the ground also.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2016)

Now THAT is what I consider Museum Quality!
You get rid of that, there must be something seriously WRONG with you.
That being said....I WANT it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2016)

If you like Evinrude Speedibike kits, I'd actually give you $2500 off my $5000 kit for dat bike. 

I dare say that is the nicest survivor I have ever laid eyeballs on. No kidd'n! :eek:

I'm sorry but, Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow......


----------



## tech549 (Sep 26, 2016)

abe lugo said:


> That is a ridiculously nice find.. Are you going to continue hanging it in a barn? at least keep the front tire off the ground also.



 got a couple of them bike stands from scott,tires are off the ground.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2016)

maybe wrap the bottom of the drop stand too. I cannot stop looking at this bike. Can't get over how straight all the slats on the rack are too.
Yea, a display case IS in order....


----------



## tech549 (Sep 26, 2016)

bricycle said:


> maybe wrap the bottom of the drop stand too. I cannot stop looking at this bike. Can't get over how straight all the slats on the rack are too.
> Yea, a display case IS in order....



 ok ok the plans are in the works new addition coming soon,going in the man cave!!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 26, 2016)

tech549 said:


> got a couple of them bike stands from scott,tires are off the ground.




*Scott's dropstands can be modded to
fit between the hub and the front, fork-
blades .. OR .. between the rear hub and
the dropout plate.

The stand practically disappears.
*
.......patric



*
The circular top of the axel support plate can be removed .. so the stand can be placed between the hub and the fork-blades ..OR .. between the 
rear hub and the dropout plate.

*


----------

